# Creeping forward on the shot



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

When your bow shoulder comes up, let down. When you lose your bow shoulder, you've lost the shot. Your experience is pretty common, it almost impossible to re-acquire lost back tension without letting down. 

This is something that you have to drill to the subconscious level. Blank bale is a good place to start. Shoot at the BB focusing only on keeping your shoulder down. After you can keep it down 100% on the BB, set up a paper plate & gradually begin moving back. Don't worry about accuracy for now, consider the entire paper plate as your bulls eye. Once you get back to full distance, without a single bad shot, you can start reducing the target size for improved accuracy. 

You may also have to work on your form and draw length. These are often the underlying culprit.

Take your time with this and it will yield good results.

Hope this helps,

Allen


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree with Alan 100%. Focus on keeping the shoulder down when coming to anchor. If you cant reach anchor your draw may be a little short. If the front shoulder comes up during the shot, it is usually a subconscious attempt to aggressively control the pin. 

Putting slight pressure against the bow handle or by making a scooping motion while coming in the set-up will help keep the shoulder down. 

Once the back tension is lost is hard to regain. You must remain dynamic through the whole process. External pull to internal pull. You have to keep the shot moving. get inside the bow and pull it apart.


.02


----------



## DragonPaul (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you both. Inside the bow is exactly what I'm looking to feel, and when it's right, the shot is right. I've been aware of the shoulder for a while, and the higher holding weight seems to have brought it more starkly to the fore.

It's the oddness of the feel that was getting to me when it goes beyond merely creeping - almost as if I can feel the drawlength of the bow shortening as I'm at full draw.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

The subconscious is trained off of "feel". The subconscious mind does not know if the shot is an X or a 4. It only knows the feel of the shot. 

The shortening of the draw length I would suggest is more of a collapsed shot not creeping. From the front shoulder creeping up and not staying dynamic in the back - the body will collapse under the tension.



.02


----------



## DragonPaul (Jul 6, 2012)

Interesting, it is almost like two separate things going on - creeping sometimes which feels very obviously like me getting used to holding back the extra weight with back tension, and the drawlength "shortening" where something more is happening. I will work on staying strong in the shot and the front shoulder in particular. 

Thanks again.

PaulC


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

excellent help from to great guys here, let me add this take a CLOSE look at your draw length.


----------

